
Show HN: I made a subscription service for AI trading robots - tickeron
https://lp.tickeron.com/aibotstickeroncom
======
tickeron
I made an ai-powered analytical platform for DIY traders and investors. The
platform includes: ai trading robots, smart screener, paper trades simulator,
trend prediction engine, pattern search engine, and community.

